# Sea-Mokeys!!



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I recently bought some and i was wondering if any of you guys have some!! I havent hatched my yet. The directions say to leave it for 24 hrs after you purify the water!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Never had any, but I was under the impression that they were just brine shrimp.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They're a different strain than the normal brine shrimp. We got some for Christmas and they were lots of fun to watch.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I had some when I was younger and yes they were/are just a form of brine shrimp. 

With that in mind they are fun to keep alive and watch. It is a nice learning experience. Although I dont they are quite like the ads use to say. I was never able to teach them tricks or communicate with them. LOL


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Neat! What I really want are some triops though. They kinda look like little horshoe crabs. Probably just as ancient too!


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Yup. I 've had those before. Tons of fun
> Just um...dont put em next to a window. LOL my boyfriend had me watch his while he was on vacay and I just left em on my desk next to the window and they all fried to death under the Oklahoma sun.:sad:


Your actually supposed to have them sun. Just not heat.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Yikes... Thats not good.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, now i have a happy colony of sea-monkeys!!!! They swim alot and are fun to watch. And an off-topic question, is there a way to change the name of the thread. I spelled sea-monkeys wrong.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder if you can feed the sea monkeys to your fish?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Probably, the fish won't know the difference though I 'm sure your wallet will!


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Cant you feed regular brine shrimp to saltwater fish???


----------

